# big problem



## student33 (Sep 10, 2010)

Okay, this will probably be a long post.it all started about a year or two ago. I would go to the bathroom (#2) and not feel empty. I would always feel empty before that and would be able to go once in the morning and be fine for the rest of the day. Now, i wake up and cant go in the morning ( i have to wait a while before i can actually go.) Even when i do go, i cant seem to feel empty. I have only felt empty _once_ in the past two years. im an active person, i walk all the time, i eat salad every dinner, and i eat healthy overall ( except for maybe a few times a month ill get fast food.) i dont know if this has anything to do with it, but i also urinate a lot. i normally cant go more than an hour or 2 without having to pee which is EXTREMELY embarrassing and i usually dont feel empty after peeing either.so heres the problem. Its my 2nd year at school and i have 830am classes that i wake up early for just so i have enough time to relax before i try to use the bathroom. sometimes i cant even go, but if i do i dont feel empty. this not empty feeling makes me feel like i should go to the bathroom again right after class. I do this after just about every class and after dinner. It affects me a lot because im uncomfortable using the restroom around friends and my GF so i always can only be with them for a few hours at most because of my not empty feeling makes me feel like i need to use the restroom at all times.i think i covered just about everything, sorry for the long post. Im just trying to figure out what may be causing this and if it may be IBS related. maybe someone going through the same thing can let me know what they do to stop this feeling.


----------



## student33 (Sep 10, 2010)

i should probably include that i have anxiety that is untreated by medicine also, which probably doesnt help me in the whole stress aspect. also, im 6' 3" and 150lbs. Not overweight at all and i am extremely healthy. Ive tried everything from changing diets, to cutting back caffeine, to exercise, but nothing seems to help.


----------



## student33 (Sep 10, 2010)

sorry for the triple post, but i should also mention that along with not being able to go sometimes, i also usually have to go right away if i drink something with caffeine or eat ice cream. but even then, still the not empty feeling.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sounds like IBS. That "not complete" thing is very common in IBS.Have you been to the doctor?There can be medications that will help. The bladder issue and IBS sometimes respond to antispasmodics and while some are used more for one or the other, that might be a two birds with one stone.Also if anxiety issues are bothering you talking to the doctor and getting treatment for that may be worth checking out. Some of the anti-anxiety drugs also calm down the misfiring nerves that seem to be the root of the "not complete" sensations, so again you might get a two for one.Bad junky diets don't cause IBS and eating healthy all the time won't protect you, either. I know people want them to, but they don't.


----------



## student33 (Sep 10, 2010)

i havent spoken to the doctor about it yet because i havent been in a while and my anxiety kind of makes it extra akward trying to bring that kind of thing up.i do have a pretty bad cold, so i guess ill try to get into the docs office for that and ill bring this and my anxiety up. thanks for the help!anyone do anything natural to help? i want to try something before i go to the docs.ive heard that marijuana helps in some people. Often times, when i take just 1 or 2 hits my anxiety is almost gone, but not if i smoke a lot. Ive never used the toilet right after smoking, so i dont know if it helps in that department yet. but the relaxed nerves def. helps the "have to go" feeling.


----------

